# Portable Generator Used to Power Heat Press



## asclark67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all, I have a couple of questions about powering a large heat press. I have a 16x24 heat press but I don't have enough power. Getting a dedicated line is not an option, so I would need to get a portable generator to power the press. Question 1) What's a good size generator to power a 16x24 heatpress. Question 2) How much would one cost and if anyone is currently using this option How successful is it and can you offer any advice? Thank you any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buck8 (Jun 13, 2007)

I would put the money into running some more juice to your shop...With a generator comes a whole list a things to worry about - fuel, starting, ventilation NOISE,etc. A flash dryer (I think that's what you're calling a heat press) doesn't draw too much juice - 120v, ~8-10 amps. Can't you get an electrician to run another line from a low use circuit?


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

That size press is probably in the neighborhood of 1,250 watts. Just a guesstimate. But I've seen most of the quality units run that kind of wattage. The smaller ones will operate on 1,000 or less. Size your generator to accommodate 2,000 or so, and you should be fine. Allow the extra to operate other equipment if needed.


----------



## asclark67 (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks for the replies folks. I'll let you know how it goes


----------

